# WideRange Humbuckers from scratch



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I plan to build me a WRHB. Should be fun. I have almost all my parts. The pole pieces are on the way and I found a source for the 20ga steel reflector plate.
That aluminum block will be used as a dye to make the baseplate which is that nickel silver sheet in the pics. I also found out about a German source for non fender stamped covers only after I placed my order, oh well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have one of those pickups in the early 70's and they are quite different from your typical humbucker. First off, they used CuNiFe magnetic polepieces, rather than magnetically conductive slugs with a bar magnet underneath. The polepieces in each coil were NOT coupled to each other, such that it was more like a side-by-side pair of SC pickups than a PAF-stye HB. The threaded polepieces were height adjustable. That is, the bobbin was not simply flatwork, or a Gibson-like bobbin that let you slide the slug into place. It was a white plastic bobbin that was threaded all the way through, such that the coil never touched the polepieces. The polepieces themselves had a slot at one end for inserting a flathead screwdriver to adjust height. Rumour had it at one point that Jeff Beck had removed the polepieces under where the cover provides no hole for adjustment, such that it was a pickups with two coils, but polepieces for only 3 strings in each coil, yielding a sort of angled humbucker. Whether that was true or not, I can't confirm, but it was certainly physically possible, without compromising the physical integrity of the pickup.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*WRHB update*

Ok here she is. Very happy with the results of the custom widreange pups. 
Have a look and please like me on facebook https://www.facebook.com/CanadianBreedGuitars?ref=hl

[video=youtube;NE8vatYO6ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE8vatYO6ew&feature=c4-overview&list=UUnakv5bhKEWDbhX_PGdGhvw[/video]


----------

